# 2000 - Manual transmission oil - How much?



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Im going to use Voll-Synthese 75w90 Fully Synthetic Gear Oil to replace my manual transmission oil.

The question is, HOW MUCH OF THIS OIL my transmission use?

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Most apps require a 3rd litre to top-off. The final amount depends on *how* you drain and fill. 

I hope that helps, better to have too much than too little produkt. 

May I ask, how'd you settle on that fluid? Not only is 75w-90 excessively thick, the product is a GL-5 GEAR OIL, not a GL-4 MTF.










I'm not going any further down that road unless you want my advice, but I feel compelled to point out the obvious.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*gl4 or gl5*

whats your manual call for. generally speaking 5 is a differential oil that does'nt work well with syncronizers, but is specified for some transmissions. i believe a gl4 is what you need.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

Apexxx said:


> Most apps require a 3rd litre to top-off. The final amount depends on *how* you drain and fill.
> 
> I hope that helps, better to have too much than too little produkt.
> 
> ...


you are correct sir i was looking for the correct oil for my manual gearbox.

So please explain which one should I use your wisedome is apreciated !)

Thats why i ask before....


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

gmikel said:


> whats your manual call for. generally speaking 5 is a differential oil that does'nt work well with syncronizers, but is specified for some transmissions. i believe a gl4 is what you need.


A link or name of the product please... Tks for your help...


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure of your specific vehicle or climate.

Redline MTL is a pretty easy call. Unless you have heavy mods or live in a very hot climate, I'd go with the thinnest of the 3 offered, 70w-80.

http://www.redlineoil.com/product.aspx?pid=45&pcid=7











That's what I'm using now, it always works well. I have the 75w-85 in because of my power levels.

AMSoil MTL might be my next fluid. 

Consider a Syncromesh product, GM or Pennzoil. Quite cheap, GL-4 and the right visc.

lmk if I can help further.

The trans will operate on anything from ATF to 90w-140, but you have to match up the fluid to what you want it to do. Generally, good mpg and easy shifting in cold are desired, which 70w-80 or Syncromesh will deliver.

To use anything thicker than that, the only reasons would be to quiet down the trans, compensate for excessive power levels, climate or to assist with a mechanical problem as a band-aid.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*very pretty chart*

almost any of the sponsor pages on vortex can supply fluids. ecs and german auto parts are 2 off the top of my head.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

Apexxx said:


> I'm not sure of your specific vehicle or climate.
> 
> Redline MTL is a pretty easy call. Unless you have heavy mods or live in a very hot climate, I'd go with the thinnest of the 3 offered, 70w-80.
> 
> ...



Wel temp here goes from 54F to 72F depending on the location. If i drive 1 hr to the beach its going to be the 72F if i stay in the city 54F to 60F.

Would you recommend any liquimoly product? i have one dealer just around the corner.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

idk their product line. Just match up a GL-4 with anything thinner than 75w-90. Redline is pretty easy to find, fwiw. Just look for a MTL or MTF designation.

Since you don't seem to have cold weather issues, go ahead and use the 75w-90 if you want.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

gmikel said:


> almost any of the sponsor pages on vortex can supply fluids. ecs and german auto parts are 2 off the top of my head.


They are the ones who don't know any better then to sell GL-5 to customers for their trans and their awful gear oil additive crap.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*no*



Apexxx said:


> They are the ones who don't know any better then to sell GL-5 to customers for their trans and their awful gear oil additive crap.


not really, the oil nazi's are full off whatever you call it. i do believe your first post was for a gl5 oil, correct? but you do make pretty graphs


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

gmikel said:


> not really, the oil nazi's are full off whatever you call it. i do believe your first post was for a gl5 oil, correct? but you do make pretty graphs


MTL - cant find this brand in my country ;( thats why i askd about the liqui moly, didnt know it was a natzi oil lol. 

So i think a gl4 will be in any other brand correct?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*gl4*



cesarel said:


> MTL - cant find this brand in my country ;( thats why i askd about the liqui moly, didnt know it was a natzi oil lol.
> 
> So i think a gl4 will be in any other brand correct?


it's a specification for transmission oils, pretty sure world wide. oil nazi has nothing to do with country of origin, stienfeld had a soup nazi, we have oil nazi's.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

GL-4 is/means Manual Trans Lube.

I hope you can find what you need...just trying to help.


----------

